# 4ever Recaps vs Tattler



## BusyMama (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to this group and thought I'd dive in with a question. I just discovered 4ever Recaps tonight and am interested in learning more. I currently own 500 Tattlers, but the price has kept me from buying more, even though I could use 500 more. Now I see the 4ever Recaps and the price is way better. Does anyone here use 4ever Recaps and what do you think? Do you recommend them? Anything I should know before buying a bunch of them?

Thanks,
Leah


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I dont have either but have been thinking of getting some tattlers. I am interested in what others think of both of them also. 

Welcome to the Homestead!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have both & have used both. They really are almost identical. I have had the same amount of failed seals with tattlers as I have with 4-ever recap. Both work well. I personally will buy more from 4-ever recap just because I can get more for my money.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have Tatttlers but don't like the rubber seal ring (I can't stand the smell of rubber). I understand the 4Ever have silicone seals. I may switch.


----------



## BusyMama (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the 4ever recap & love them. I've only been using them this year, as I just discovered them. I can't compare to Tattlers, but the price is what sold me. Out of 83 jars, I've had three fail, two of those were the first time using them. Fwiw.


----------



## BusyMama (Jul 21, 2013)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> I have the 4ever recap & love them. I've only been using them this year, as I just discovered them. I can't compare to Tattlers, but the price is what sold me. Out of 83 jars, I've had three fail, two of those were the first time using them. Fwiw.


That's wonderful to hear. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

I bought some 4ever caps this summer after reading this thread. Once I got the knack of how tight to put them on, they worked pretty well. However, a few months later, I'm started to have failures. I went to get a jar of pickled beets and some chicken broth recently and the lids came off in my hand! I'd been paranoid of this happening and have been checking my lids every so often to make sure. I'm not sure what's going on. Has anyone else had this happen? 
BTW my use-once lids are all doing fine, just losing seal with the 4evers.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I had heard that 4ever had some issues and redesigned their product but didn't recall the faulty ones. Haven't researched it, just what I was told about this new startup.

I've done Tattlers exclusively for several years now and am very happy with them. 4 failures at canning time and it was purely user error (I forgot to tighten a batch) and only one failure in storage. I think I did over 300 jars a year.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

This was posted on the 4-everrecap fb page. I have a bunch to send back. I have to wait though, some are still on jars. :/ I have had some fail months later too. 
Dear Valued Customers, 

Over the past year, we have had reported some instances of our red silicon seals not holding a sufficient seal while in storage. From our best estimation, these were isolated instances and not indicative of the norm. When confronted with these issues, we made our best efforts to educate consumers and walk them through the proper steps to be sure there was ample opportunity for success. Sometimes, the correction was as simple as tightening the band upon removing from the canner or being sure food is wiped from the rim prior to applying the 4ever recap lids. When all else failed, we started to offer black nitrile gaskets as replacements. 

Unfortunately, we&#8217;ve recently learned that this might be more of an issue than we had hoped. While we have had no reported issues with nitrile gaskets, it appears that the silicon gaskets are not living up to standards, neither yours nor ours (on your behalf). 

Therefore, effective immediately, we are offering free replacements for all customers that have purchased red silicon gaskets. This offer is free of charge to all customers and shipping will be reimbursed. 

Throughout this time, it has been our hope to provide a quality product that would save you money while preserving your home grown and made foods. That mission continues. We truly believe these replacement gaskets will remedy many of the issues associated with the loss of a seal during storage and we hope that you will take us up on this offer.

To take part in this offer, just email us at [email protected] and let us know the quantity of each size you purchased. Upon confirmation of your email, we will ask that you send back any red silicon seals that you wish to be replaced. Once received, we will send you back new black nitrile seals and a credit equal to the cost of shipping will be applied to the method of payment you originally used when purchasing your lids. If you did not use a card of any type, we will arrange alternative means of reimbursement.

Again, we thank you for being a part of our family. We understand and share your disappointment and want to do anything that we can to help remedy the situation. If you have any concerns whatsoever, please feel free to contact us at [email protected] .

Thank you for your understanding.

-Miss Jackie and Mr. B


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Viggie and Kristinemomof3, 
Thanks for your quick responses! I have emailed the company and am awaiting their reply 
I sure hope that the new nitrile rings work, 'cause I'm really wanting this whole reusable lid thing to work for us all. I thought about getting some tattler lids, but was thinking that silicone rings would last even longer (at least my lifetime).

Fingers crossed!
~RM


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I had the exact same thing happen with mine. Every one of them came unsealed after several months, while my tattler lids are still fine. I will e-mail them & hope to get replacements.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

They replied to my email right away telling me to send back the rings and they would send me the new nitrile rings and reimburse my shipping. I am satisfied with this solution. Too bad more companies aren't better at this kind of customer service.
RM


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I haven't heard a thing yet.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I heard from her today & have mine ready to ship back. I hope the new seals hold their seal.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

Wendy,
Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> This was posted on the 4-everrecap fb page. I have a bunch to send back. I have to wait though, some are still on jars. :/ I have had some fail months later too.
> Dear Valued Customers,
> 
> Over the past year, we have had reported some instances of our red silicon seals not holding a sufficient seal while in storage. From our best estimation, these were isolated instances and not indicative of the norm. When confronted with these issues, we made our best efforts to educate consumers and walk them through the proper steps to be sure there was ample opportunity for success. Sometimes, the correction was as simple as tightening the band upon removing from the canner or being sure food is wiped from the rim prior to applying the 4ever recap lids. When all else failed, we started to offer black nitrile gaskets as replacements.
> ...


This was a really classy thing for them to do. Not many would reach out to their customers and be so proactive in setting things right.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

I would like to know if every one is satfied with the new 4ever Recaps leads that replaced the red gaskets with.

I have two hundred of the red gaskets that I just learned need to be replaced I have a E-Mail sent to them now.

My concern is are the new one working ok if not I just may put my in the trash it is just to much work canning just to have them go bad.

The main reason I can is for the long hall.

Thanks


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

hmmm...how long is your hall? Mine is only about 9 feet. I can get quite a few jars in it, though. :facepalm: (sorry)


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I was hoping to hear how the new replacements do as well. We canned a couple hundred jars this year but just used the standard Ball jar lids. We looked at the Tattlers but they are expensive. Didn't realize there was an alternative until reading this thread.

Yup, they gotta work. Too much labor involved in growing, harvesting, processing and preserving only to throw a lot of it away because of seal failure.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I haven't used these b/c I do give away quite a few jars. BUT what I wanted to share is that I just saw Tattlers in Ace Hardware. With a 50% off coupon, they would be a good deal. They always have those coupons around the holidays and I plan on spending mine.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I want some reusable lids as well, but so far haven't been able to get any.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I never got around to sending my 4ever recap red gaskets back to the folks, I guess I figure the color won't matter, what matters is the thickness of the gasket...SO.... I'm now experimenting with a 4ever lid and a Tattler gasket. 
Its been almost two months and the jar is still sealed.
(4Ever Recap lid and a Tattler gasket/rubber)


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Will the Tattler Rubber Rings work on the 4ever Recaps lids?
I have 200 4ever Recaps lids and I cannot get them to send me the new replacement rubber rings so I am going to give up trying I need the use of my lids.

Tattler lids are having discount sale and I would like to use the rudder rings if they will work.

Tattler lids will be having discounted sales. The sales will be on both Nov. 28th and Dec.1, This time it's only 10% off. 
http://www.reusablecanninglids.com


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Here it is December and my jar is still sealed.
4Ever recap lid with a Tattler rubber.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you that is good to know.


----------

